
Your Pricing Model Sucks For Bootstrappers - marc1919
http://comal.io/blog/your-pricing-model-sucks.html?fb_action_ids=10152083139936708&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%5B688685731153500%5D&action_type_map=%5B%22og.likes%22%5D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D
======
marc1919
This explains a new pricing method for developers to work with bootstrapping
entrepreneurs. Instead of traditional agency pricing that never really works,
this is a way for would-be startups to create an MVP in reasonable timeframes
and budgets.

